# STPinCYQX, look! I'm so immature!



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Here's two things you hate. Girls and BMX.

I think this is a good way to celebrate my 10k posts...


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Saw the bottom girl on the come up, looks even better with out her shirt on :thumbsup:


----------



## InnovateorDie (Sep 25, 2006)

SCORE :ihih:


EDIT: i swear man sticky this


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Can this be considered as bike porn?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Throw in your own pictures of if you got them.

Links to the inappropriate ones, haha.

I got more on the comp at home.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey do you know what her name is Will?:smilewinkgrin: :winker: 

Tim


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

tibug said:


> Hey do you know what her name is Will?:smilewinkgrin: :winker:
> 
> Tim


no he never remembers their names in the morning.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

urbanfreerider said:


> no he never remembers their names in the morning.


It's not morning on the east cost here. On the west coast, it's still not morning. In Illinois, it's STILL not morning!

That was a 7th-grader-who-acts-like-a-5th-grader level comeback.

You kind of remind me of Bush and the current administration, especially the legislative and executive. I could explain more, but we'd have to take it to f88, which I'd happily do if you want to. The reasons being...

You talk about things as if you knew about them when you really don't. 
You don't take a hint if it kicks you in the arse. 
And you LIE!

Please deny the above.

Tim


----------



## turboinferno83 (Sep 5, 2006)

uh,what?


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

turboinferno83 said:


> uh,what?


You gotta know the whole urbanfreerider thing. Read some of his posts, and you'll see.

Tim


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

tibug said:


> It's not morning on the east cost here. On the west coast, it's still not morning. In Illinois, it's STILL not morning!


ummm, I was refering to the night prior to the morning if ya know what I mean...


----------



## Jiffycake (Sep 22, 2005)

urbanfreerider said:


> ummm, I was refering to the night prior to the morning if ya know what I mean...


nope I cannot comprehend that 

my contribution


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

this chick is actualy good:


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

that last pic....










best comeup thread ever....


----------



## SiZzLaX (Jun 12, 2007)

*fap fap*... I mean... no... thats bad..


----------



## STPinCYQX (Jun 13, 2007)

You started a thread, to defend yourself from a comment on the Internet. Great job.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

urbanfreerider said:


> ummm, I was refering to the night prior to the morning if ya know what I mean...


Does it have something to do with hangovers?

Tim


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

You would think you no0bs JUST discovered the internets....


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

sittingduck said:


> You would think you no0bs JUST discovered the internets....


Yea, man, I know what you mean. This interweb thing is pretty damn cool, eh?

Tim


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

Welll to bad STPinCYQX doesn't like girls


----------



## Briballdo (Jun 4, 2006)

damn..congrats on 10k :0


----------



## STPinCYQX (Jun 13, 2007)

urbanfreerider said:


> Welll to bad STPinCYQX doesn't like girls


You, my friend, are a fully qualified dumbass. Congratulations.:thumbsup:


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

STPinCYQX said:


> You, my friend, are a fully qualified dumbass. Congratulations.:thumbsup:


Oh damn, I thought you meant me...I'll just keep working then!

Tim


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

STPinCYQX said:


> You, my friend, are a fully qualified dumbass. Congratulations.:thumbsup:


hahhaha urban just got dissed by ubern00b.

nice job!


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

Way to kill a thread


----------



## audi0phile (Jul 6, 2006)

I've been lurkin here lately, personally more of a norcal, yeti forum poster; but damn this board is a circus! Great entertainment with some good info.


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

STPinCYQX said:


> You, my friend, are a fully qualified dumbass. Congratulations.:thumbsup:


Sweet. i can add it to my resume!

NOT:madman:


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

STPinCYQX said:


> You started a thread, to defend yourself from a comment on the Internet. Great job.


Yeah... because this thread is so defensive...

Really... MTBR (and the rest of the world) is being overrun by morons (not specifically addressing anybody).

Somebody needs to step up and take the role of Boondock Saints... Kill the immoral... Except with stupid people, immoral people are a-ok.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

phheew


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Ya know what this thread needs?


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

the left is hot...

the right is not... too many bones for my taste


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

Okay I'll bite, here's a girl and bike. Not really a fan of redheads but I like the bike...


----------



## STPinCYQX (Jun 13, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Yeah... because this thread is so defensive...
> 
> *Really... MTBR (and the rest of the world) is being overrun by morons (not specifically addressing anybody).*
> 
> Somebody needs to step up and take the role of Boondock Saints... Kill the immoral... Except with stupid people, immoral people are a-ok.


I have to agree. I'm an idiot here because it's fun and I really don't care if I get banned. If we had met on Bikeforums you would have had a completely different first impression:thumbsup:


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

sounds like he wants to be banned, that made my day.

if you wanna banned then just leave


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I doubt it. You think you know a lot about bikes when you obviously don't.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

STPinCYQX said:


> I have to agree. I'm an idiot here because it's fun and I really don't care if I get banned. If we had met on Bikeforums you would have had a completely different first impression:thumbsup:


watch yo back son.
coma's gonna e-kick your e-butt.


----------



## wicksey (Jul 25, 2007)

so do we get more photos of the bottom girl... shes fkn gorgeous!


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

ServeEm said:


> you heard of sarcasm right???
> 
> there's no nudity so why the ban remark?


haha i guess reading comp>me
:madman:

nice pic though :thumbsup:


----------



## Jiffycake (Sep 22, 2005)

^ wow @ that girl =)

anyways this is for for will..


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

it wont let me put up a picture


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

why the **** its still not working
what might i be doing wrong


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Formerbmx37 said:


> why the **** its still not working
> what might i be doing wrong


link me to the pic, ill post it.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

STPinCYQX said:


> I have to agree. I'm an idiot here because it's fun and I really don't care if I get banned. If we had met on Bikeforums you would have had a completely different first impression


i meant that as the ban remark... he says he wants to be banned :madman:


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

can you see that?


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Formerbmx37 said:


> can you see that?


no.

post the link


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

beat that








and lastly one for urbancockrider


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

the first three are kelley hazell
the greatest thing to ever come out of England


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

i vote that this be homegirls only.


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

homegirls?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Err... Can we bring this back to life? And with more girls?


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Damn this thread brings up memories of the past... sh!t will.

Edit: check out this thread http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=322783&highlight=man+thread


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

edited. i hope i don't get this accidently closed


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

boyfromthelak said:


> edited. i hope i don't get this accidently closed


please email full version: [email protected]

k thx.


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

hahahaha will do ray never saw the original thread on the comeup i suppose


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I saw the pictures... but not the original thread on comeup.


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

i saw an excerpt from it people get weird when they see boobs for the first time on the net that board had a lotta creepers.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

iz nice...I LIKE!


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Did all your mommies put net nanny on your computers? You do realize the internet is FULL OF PORN? Why bring it here?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

sittingduck said:


> Did all your mommies put net nanny on your computers? You do realize the internet is FULL OF PORN? Why bring it here?


It's better here.


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

if you notice the girl i posted has been posted here already i just deided i would post the well known pic of her


----------



## rockcity01 (Jun 26, 2007)

the girl with the black hair is finne


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

boyfromthelak said:


> edited. i hope i don't get this accidently closed


link this **** up...


----------



## InnovateorDie (Sep 25, 2006)




----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Can I get a link to that girl in the pic above please?

[email protected]


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

uhh...


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

hot ****.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

waiting for link of girl above

[email protected]


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

we need links to the comeup thread


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

the thread is long gone when i get on my other comp i can email ya the pic if ya want it


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

[email protected]


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

pics sent


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks Charley


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

:thumbsup: :eekster: :eekster:


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

Awww I was hoping for a full set..she looked like fun.

Oh well.


----------

